
Sauna 2000 – Sauna Simulator with retro aesthetic - GolDDranks
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/madpuppeteer/sauna-2000-sauna-simulator-with-retro-aesthetic
======
GolDDranks
It's not just a "comedic sauna simulator", it's also a mystery horror game.

~~~
devenblake
Ah, that's why it's $15.

